# Staying over at Bilbao



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

In Spain at the moment sailing from Bilbao to Portsmouth tuesday 1st nov 10 am so will be arriving mon 31st afternoon does anyone know if we can stay at the ferry terminal overnight.Thank you in anticapation

Presto


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you can. I've sailed into Bilbao twice now, arriving at 8am and there were units there that had clearly been there all night.

I know this subject has been covered on here before and unless somethings changed since then, then you'll be fine.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*back*

Yes, there is plenty of parking around the port. Don't expect it to be guarded but, don't see any reason to worry. I doubt you be alone, expect another camper or two.

TM


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi we did last year lots of room, we were also on the inaugaral (is that right)? crossing so got a drink with captain and a certificate 8) .
Bon voyage  Margaret


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys will go and stay overnight should be ok.

Presto


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*santander*

I think it may be a problem if you are returning Via Santander, Bilbao is okay.

TM


----------

